# Son's car seat trapped his arm (updated with photo)



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

We used a Evenflo Chase Deluxe as a secondary seat in my mother's car. (Yes, I am aware that RF would be better, and he is RF in my car, but that's not the point here at all.) Today, ds leaned sideways while riding in the seat and his arm slid into the gap between the seat and the arm rest. It became entrapped and pulled him sideways enough that the harness caused an abrasion on his neck where it was pressed against it. By the time I noticed this- it had been a couple minutes, and he was having trouble remaining conscious and there was considerable jugular vein distension. He had been harnessed properly, and the chest clip was in the proper position.

I freed him from the harness and watched with great relief as he pinked back up with proper oxygen levels, however his arm remained trapped. After several minutes of manipulating his arm to try to free it, and liberal use of some vaseline to try to help slide it through it became clear that it simply wasn't coming out. Ultimately, we had to cut through the seat with a sawz-all and break it apart to get his arm loose.

It was a scary wake-up call that even the places we put our kids to protect them aren't always as safe as we like to think.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I think you need to report this to the CPSC. That sounds like a serious danger and reports need to be made so that they can catch it if there are multiple incidents.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

I will. I need to go grab the seat to get the model number etc. If we hadn't been on a very short trip it could have had a really terrible outcome. I was an EMT for many years, and I credit that experience largely for helping me to not panic. My first instinct was simply to get his arm out but that wouldn't have solved the circulation compromise.

It is probably important to note also that this is a kid who has pretty low core muscle tone, so other kids might have been better able to hold themselves off the harness but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

How horrible! Do you mean his arm was between the arm rest of the car seat or the arm rest of your car? I was looking at pics on line of the Evenflo Chase Deluxe and I can't picture how his arm got in there? The online pics were of the booster style. Is there another style? Just trying to picture it so I won't buy that kind of seat for mine. So glad yours is okay. That must of been so tramatic for him to wait while you sawed it off. Poor baby and poor mama!


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a hb harnessing booster- not one I would usually choose, but my mom chose it for her car and it was suggested by the local car seat tech. It's not 'unsafe' just not what I use in an ideal world. I choose to keep them rf in my vehicle, but I have a minivan while she has a hatchback. The kids aren't often in her car and if they are for some reason going to be for an extended time, I will install the seats they use in my vehicle, though they don't both fit rear-facing in hers.

The arm rest is one that snaps on, but there is a small gap between that and the back of the seat itself- maybe an inch. His arm slipped in there and shifted the whole arm rest forward. Below that there is a semi-closed c-shape in the seat itself which is where his arm became trapped. I would never have imagined that his arm would fit in there to start.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh wow how terrible. I can picture it now. I know you are probably a busy mom, but i hope you can raise awareness of your situation and that the company actually does something about it.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

My little guy was willing to model a little for me as I was recording all the seat info, so I grabbed a couple pictures and thought I would share the day after bruising effect.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

OMG! That is really just as bad as it sounded in your description isn't it? Poor guy!


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

It was really scary. I have reported it at this point, both to the CPSC and the manufacturer. Evenflo was really good in terms of responding quickly- to their credit, and seem to want to have all the information. They offered to send a different seat to replace it (the Maestro) as well. I give them credit for quick response anyway. I don't think anyone wants to manufacture a seat that could cause harm to a child, but I always wonder when a manufacturer is notified whether they will try to ignore a problem or if they will care enough to fix it.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

wow scary...glad your little guy is ok.. I don't have anything to add except he is absolutely adorable! reminds of my younger brother at that age..

what a little trooper for willingly getting back in it for you!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

OMG! That is so frightening! Glad that you were able to stay calm and handle the situation quickly. Poor little man  Glad that all is well now. My goodness.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG, how awful! Your son is fair like my DD--sometimes bruises and abrasions get worse before they get better. I'd take pictures every day, or every other day to chronicle it, just in case. I'm so glad you thought fast--it sounds like you narrowly escaped something more dreadful. Hugs to you and your LO, mama!


----------



## MamaofLiam (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh wow! How scary! I'm glad your little guy is ok. That must have been sooo frightening. Thanks for sharing this b/c I never thought about something like that happening to an older child. It's a good thing to be aware of.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

I have horrible thoughts of 'what if the trip had been longer' but I try to push those away. He was a good guy and was amazing about letting me take a couple pictures. I think that the novelty of having the seat inside made it less scary. Oh, and yes, when they are that fair things look awful- even when they aren't anything that's going to cause long-term damage.


----------

